# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  how to stop the dogs getting under rubber edge

## lucasrenzi

I have a sliding, colorbond style, steel frame, hanging, double-garage door on the property line with a few gaps around it that I'm worried our jack russell terriers might squeeze through if they felt desperate enough to get out. The gaps are: 
1. under the garage door. 
2. between the garage door and the fence (they're not quite adjacent, the door is 10cm in from the fenceline). 
currently there's some 15mm thick rubber sheeting that spans, and is riveted to, the underside of the door, it barely touches the ground when the door is closed, but it drags along the ground with about 3cm excess when in its open position because the ground is higher. The dogs could push the rubber outwards and squeeze underneath if they liked.  
The floor is concrete so I was thinking of bolting some wood on the outside to prevent the sheeting being pushed outwards. Wasn't sure if there were:
a) better ways to prevent the dogs squeezing under the garage door
b) better materials that could be driven over, aluminium square frame, steel girder
c) to make the wood strips continous or just every 2 metres have a small block.
d) if the wood should be 2x4 
To fix the gap between the fence and the garage door I'm thinking of putting stiff, long brushes so the door can slide past it without making too much noise in the neighbourhood, and block the light from the otherside to remove the temptation for the dogs to push through to the other side.  
Any ideas, feedback, rebuke?? 
Thanks

----------

